# Are Opera apps supose to be available?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are the Opera apps suppose to be available on the Premiere too? I have them on my Roamio but I don't see them on my Premiere anywhere.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Same here, have the new Opera apps on my Roamio, but not my Premiere. However my Premiere doesn't have the 20.3.8 software update yet, which I assume is needed for the Opera apps.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't see a bit of difference on this new version...should I?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512353


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've got 20.3.8 on mine already. But no apps.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the Opera apps on Tuesday. Had to force a connection on one of my Premieres. The other one already had them along with the new Netflix app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Forced a couple of calls, rebooted the HDUI, but they still weren't there. Just rebooted the whole TiVo will see if that makes a difference.

Edit: Nope! Still not there. Maybe TiVo hasn't authorized everyone for them on the back end?


----------



## BP-isMe (Dec 16, 2003)

I checked yesterday (12/19) morning and I have the new apps on my Premiere and my Roamio. They work faster on the Roamio (as expected) but otherwise they look the same to me.

Brad


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Forced a couple of calls, rebooted the HDUI, but they still weren't there. Just rebooted the whole TiVo will see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Edit: Nope! Still not there. Maybe TiVo hasn't authorized everyone for them on the back end?


Same here. Premiere on 20.3.8 but no apps.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think we'll see back end changes for all accounts until 20.3.8 public release is largely complete. So I don't expect for Opera & new Netflix to be generally available until that happens.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Sitting with .8 for a few days here with XL4 & Mini... and still no Opera apps here either.

Have reset the HDUI, phoned home a couple of times (both on thier own and forced) and rebooted both boxes.... no love


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

If there were Opera apps available, where would one find them on a premiere?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

On the apps menu on main menu. There should also be one for Techcrunch and Moviefone


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

poppagene said:


> If there were Opera apps available, where would one find them on a premiere?


You can try resetting the HDUI (thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play, from TiVo Central). The Opera Store appeared on my 2-tuner Premiere after I reset.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I've only got the apps and updated netflix app on one box. My other two are running the older software. The version on the one working is 20.3.8-01-2-750


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

sbiller said:


> You can try resetting the HDUI (thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play, from TiVo Central). The Opera Store appeared on my 2-tuner Premiere after I reset.


So are you implying that you have to turn on (or switch to) the HD menu to get the apps?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

I have the Opera Apps on my Premiere but they don't work very well. The weather App seems to work which I really don't care about since the one on my iPhone is quicker and more complete. 

I have a Roku 3 on my TV and all the movie Apps work fine. I see that some of them are repeated on the Opera store (Popcorn FLix move and TV, etc). I tried these and also Asiacrunch to see if they worked on the Tivo. When I select a movie, it shows 3 commercials (Verizon or Netflix) and then says my movie will start shortly. At this time the App crashes and goes back to Tivo central. I tried restarting the Tivo but it didn't help.

Has anyone been able to get the movie apps to work on their premiere? Any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

I tested out Vimeo and Viewster. WARNING: No Parental Controls, if you do a search in Vimeo for any adult related material it will find a matches. Also noted, you can not delete your search history. So if you do decide to search anything it stays within the app under history. Just do more searches of other things and that should hide your inquiry down the list. Until this section of videos is resolved, I have no reason to share that section with my children. AS per the weather the idea is interesting, but hilarious in terms of temperature. I live in Florida (Lakeland) and the day we were actually at a low 60's this app said it was like -10 showing snow clouds in Lakeland? I wish that would have been great but very glitch same in the other weather apps. There are a bunch of new games added, most do not have any audio. Even another battleship game, but unlike the one we have outside the store KABOOM (preferred). Honestly 75% of the videos listed in Viewster I have access to inside of HuluPlus so it's a rehash of data. Until we have a way to access Opera Browser I most likely will not be using the store or apps. THe one app I was using they took away "Facebook TV" it looked pretty good but had a button that said Side-by-Side for whatever reason this broke the app and made TIVO hang-reboot a lot. So to get away from the problem, I just didn't use the Side option and that for me. Pitty, Opera yanked with the reason of severe problems.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

sbiller said:


> You can try resetting the HDUI (thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play, from TiVo Central). The Opera Store appeared on my 2-tuner Premiere after I reset.


Didn't work on my Elite so appears to be enabled per account as others have posted. I have had 20.3.8 for almost a week.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> Didn't work on my Elite so appears to be enabled per account as others have posted. I have had 20.3.8 for almost a week.


I have 20.3.8.1 and I don't see opera app on my premiere also.
Can anyone help? I tried HD menu reset and rebooting Tivo.
Still no opera app.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi SlowBiscuit and BobDole888,

To speed things along, send a tweet to @tivodesign with your TSN. Inform you have 20.38 but no apps. Might take a little time for response, but based on Margret's Twitter account another batch is going out next week.

John


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I got the Opera store and the other apps about a week ago, just showed up out of the blue.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would not be in any hurry for them. New netflix is great. Opera store, hopefully good things to come.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I want an open browser I can use with the slider remote!
You would think Opera Browser would be there - but not that I can see!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is not what you think. The Opera app is essentially a platform for their apps, not a stand-alone browser. if that is what you were looking for, you are only in a hurry to be disappointed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It is a regular browser though. Using kmttg you can launch regular websites in it. However a change in one of the recent software updates made it so you can no longer navigate in the page using the remote, so it's pretty useless at this point.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It is a regular browser though. Using kmttg you can launch regular websites in it. However a change in one of the recent software updates made it so you can no longer navigate in the page using the remote, so it's pretty useless at this point.


 FYI I subsequently found that Q,A,W,S keys can be used to jump between certain portions of web pages for some navigational capabilities. (So you can use those keys on Slide remote or on your keyboard with kmttg virtual remote tab selected). Still, it's crippled compared to when it used to support arrow keys for web page navigation...


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

My opera app finally showed up.
Not sure if it was anything that I did.


----------

